# My Fave Mediterranean Salad



## Bensian (May 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm newby to this discussion forum but fall in love with it already. 

I am happy to share my invented  mediterranean Salad

Ingredients:
1 can chickpeas drained and rinsed
1 can whole mushroom drained and rinsed
1/2 cup balsamic vinegar
Coulored capsicum one each colour cut spaghitti style. 
Watercress or green mixed leaves
Sliced halloumi. 
Slices Eggplant 
2 tbs evoo
Grilled red capsicum. Sliced lengthwise


Mix the chickpeas and mushroom and soak in balsamic vinegar, the longer the better. 

In the serving bowl place the leaves at the bottom then sprinkle the coloured capsicum. 

Meanwhile, grill eggplant and halloumi with evoo. 

Pour the chickpeas and mushroom over the coloured capsicum. 

Top up with grilled eggplant, red capsicu and halloumi. 

Serve warm and enjoy. 

N.B you can add lemon juice and salt to desire but I find that balsamic gives enough tanginess to it. 





Cheers


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 7, 2012)

Welcome to DC!


----------



## Josie1945 (May 7, 2012)

Welcome to DC. Thanks for the recipe!!

Josie


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 7, 2012)

Welcome Aboard from Madrid Capital & Puglia, Italia ... 

Looks like a lovely Mediterranean Salad. 

Thanks for posting.
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## kadesma (May 7, 2012)

Welcome to DC.
kadesma


----------



## Dawgluver (May 7, 2012)

Nice salad, Bensian!  Welcome to DC!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (May 9, 2012)

Welcome from Italy, Bensian and thanks for your nice salad.
Just a question. I never knew about this halloumi (I just found out that it's a cheese, looking on Google...). Is it similar to feta? I can easily find feta here, while I never saw halloumi around.

Thanks


----------



## Bensian (May 9, 2012)

Thanks all for ur lovely comments.  I cooking and will keep posting new recipes when I get free time away from my study (>.<)


Halloumi is is different type of cheese. Its similar to the texture of Tufo but more salty and juicy :p

I'm sure you'll find it in Middle eastern grocery stores. 

Hope this help.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (May 9, 2012)

Bensian said:


> Thanks all for ur lovely comments.  I cooking and will keep posting new recipes when I get free time away from my study (>.<)
> 
> 
> Halloumi is is different type of cheese. Its similar to the texture of Tufo but more salty and juicy :p
> ...



Thanks Bensian, I'll take a look around. Don't study too much.


----------



## Souvlaki (May 9, 2012)

Welcome Bensian and i liked the recipe, will surely try it these days. 

Luca halloumi is a cheese from Cyprus. It is salty and they cut it on small rectangle peacesa and grill it. it is served as meze with a glass of ouzo . or is served in salads as in this case. 
i just love its salty taste. you should be carefur though with how long you fry it , only untill it turns golden if you continue frying it will be hard and you will hear funny sounds when chewing it, not very pleasant. 

Jamy Oliver grilled it in one of his 30minute meals episodes i just do not remember which one.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (May 9, 2012)

Souvlaki said:


> Welcome Bensian and i liked the recipe, will surely try it these days.
> 
> Luca halloumi is a cheese from Cyprus. It is salty and they cut it on small rectangle peacesa and grill it. it is served as meze with a glass of ouzo . or is served in salads as in this case.
> i just love its salty taste. you should be carefur though with how long you fry it , only untill it turns golden if you continue frying it will be hard and you will hear funny sounds when chewing it, not very pleasant.
> ...



Thanks Souvlaki. I'll go and ask our local Greek restaurateur where can I find this halloumi in my small town. Hope for the best.
And I LOVE ouzo.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 29, 2012)

Welcome to DC! I've now learned that there is a cheese called halloumi. Bolas beat me to my question. Don't study too hard and remember there is more to life than studying--food, for example! I love chickpeas so will definitely give this recipe a try. Thanks!


----------

